# OPPOSITION RISING WEST COAST TOUR 2012



## Opposition Rising (May 9, 2012)

*OPPOSITION RISING WEST COAST TOUR 2012*​ 
*THUR MAY 24th RESEDA, CA @ WEBERS PLACE with ANTISECT*
*FRI MAY 25th FRESNO, CA @ UBIES PLACE*
*SAT MAY 26th OAKLAND, CA @ THE METRO with ANTISECT, KICKER, SHORT CHANGED*
*SUN MAY 27th ARCATA, CA @ THE FACEMENT *
*MON MAY 28th MEDFORD, OR @ MUSICHEAD *

*TUE MAY29th PORTLAND, OR @ THE CRYPT *
*WED MAY 30th SEATTLE, WA @ CLUB M *
*THUR MAY 31st **BREMERTON, WA @ CHARLESTON *
*FRI JUNE 1st PORTLAND, OR @ BRANX *
*TUE JUNE 5th RENO, NV @ GROUND ZERO *
*WED JUNE 6th CORONA, CA @ MAYA CAFÉ with NAKED AGGRESSION, ALL OR NOTHING HC *
*THUR JUNE 7th POMONA, CA @ ALLADIN JR *with FORWARD, NO STATIK
*FRI JUNE 8th SAN DIEGO, CA @ THE YARD (4pm Early Show) *
*FRI JUNE 8th LOS ANGELES, CA @ DISTORT LA FEST (Night Show) with MASSGRAVE *
*SAT JUNE 10th BERKELEY, CA @ GILMAN ST with GHOUL, TOXIC HOLOCAUST, FORWARD*


*For more info and FREE music go to*
*http://www.oppositionrising.com*
*http://www.oppositionrising.bandcamp.com*
*http://www.soundcloud.com/oppositionrising*


----------

